# Used car with Viper Remote Start & Security



## fiveweight (Dec 2, 2009)

I just got an '04 exlorer with a Viper Remote Start and security system and have a couple questions about it. First off, I don't know what model it is, if that's necessary for my questions can someone tell me how to find out the answer because my Viper Fob doesn't seem to have it.

First question: I want to get a spare key and fob. Can I get a standard Ford fob or will that not be compatible with this system?

Second question: I tried to program the keyless entry keypad by the car door and now it sets off the alarm. The factory standard code worked before but now that I added my custom code both codes unlock the car but set off the alarm. What do I need to do here?

Thanks!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

fiveweight said:


> I just got an '04 exlorer with a Viper Remote Start and security system and have a couple questions about it. First off, I don't know what model it is, if that's necessary for my questions can someone tell me how to find out the answer because my Viper Fob doesn't seem to have it.
> 
> First question: I want to get a spare key and fob. Can I get a standard Ford fob or will that not be compatible with this system?
> 
> ...



You need to stop using the factory unit or else it will always go off, as the two will not play nice together. Contact DEI for a new remote, if you need another key for the ignition go to a lock smith.
A ford remote will not work with a viper alarm, unless the alarm system is slaved of the factory keyless. Most new unit don't have this.....


----------



## fiveweight (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response. I just got a second Viper fob as my backup from a local dealer. I wasn't using a factory unit to begin with, the car didn't come with one.

Now my only problem is the keypad entry, or whatever you call the button code on the outside of the car you enter a 5 digit code to let you in if your key is locked inside. I still want to use it but any time I do it sets off the alarm. The guys at the electronics place didn't know if it was possible to do but before I programmed my own security code I could use the factory security code to unlock it without setting off the alarm, so there was some way that the previous owner had it set up to work and I must have messed that up when I added my own code.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

fiveweight said:


> Thanks for the fast response. I just got a second Viper fob as my backup from a local dealer. I wasn't using a factory unit to begin with, the car didn't come with one.
> 
> Now my only problem is the keypad entry, or whatever you call the button code on the outside of the car you enter a 5 digit code to let you in if your key is locked inside. I still want to use it but any time I do it sets off the alarm. The guys at the electronics place didn't know if it was possible to do but before I programmed my own security code I could use the factory security code to unlock it without setting off the alarm, so there was some way that the previous owner had it set up to work and I must have messed that up when I added my own code.



The only thing that would now make the alarm go off is(as it didn't before) would be if the system was reset(reverts all settings back to default) or the cars battery was replaced Etc..... In the install manual it has instructions on how to adjust the settings, best bet is go to the place you got the remote from(or call them first) ask if they will do it for you (also bring donuts) installers are always hungry. :wink:
P.S. How to adjust the settings may be in the owners manual witch you can find below in my signature.


----------



## fiveweight (Dec 2, 2009)

The guys at the store where I got my remote didn't have a clue, they just said they have never been able to do that. The manual doesn't say anything about keyless entry keypads. I tried calling Viper's tech support on 2 different occasions but hung up both times after waiting almost an hour each time on hold. I cannot believe that a nice aftermarket system like that which has been around for so many years simply can't co-exist with a common factory feature.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

fiveweight said:


> Now my only problem is the keypad entry, or whatever you call the button code on the outside of the car you enter a 5 digit code to let you in if your key is locked inside. I still want to use it but any time I do it sets off the alarm. The guys at the electronics place didn't know if it was possible to do but before I programmed my own security code I could use the factory security code to unlock it without setting off the alarm, so there was some way that the previous owner had it set up to work and I must have messed that up when I added my own code.


This will happen on this vehicle. The Ford RAP module does not disarm the Viper alarm when it unlocks the door(s) with the keypad. The Viper is monitoring your interior lights/door triggers and goes off (as it should) I don't know a way around this and still have the Viper alarm active. Some how or another you have to have the RAP module disarm the Viper alarm. 

Changing the code should have absolutely no bearing on this. The factory code still works too, so you can test it yourself. The only thing I can think of is you didn't have the Viper alarm activated??

jaggerwild...your thoughts on this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cobraguy said:


> This will happen on this vehicle. The Ford RAP module does not disarm the Viper alarm when it unlocks the door(s) with the keypad. The Viper is monitoring your interior lights/door triggers and goes off (as it should) I don't know a way around this and still have the Viper alarm active. Some how or another you have to have the RAP module disarm the Viper alarm.
> 
> Changing the code should have absolutely no bearing on this. The factory code still works too, so you can test it yourself. The only thing I can think of is you didn't have the Viper alarm activated??
> 
> jaggerwild...your thoughts on this?


 Very Well put and Welcome to the forum!
Take a seat have a coffee:wave:.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The factory keypad does not talk to the viper unit, it is the same as trying ti use a factory key FOB to unarm the viper alarm, will not work.

The only thing you can use the keypad for is to get inside and get the viper FOB to unarm the system. 
hmm.....Unless there was a way to rewire the factory keypad to "unarm" the viper system, unsure if that is possible or not, but hey some people think with enough relays anything is possible, right!....


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> The factory keypad does not talk to the viper unit, it is the same as trying ti use a factory key FOB to unarm the viper alarm, will not work.
> 
> The only thing you can use the keypad for is to get inside and get the viper FOB to unarm the system.
> hmm.....Unless there was a way to rewire the factory keypad to "unarm" the viper system, unsure if that is possible or not, but hey some people think with enough relays anything is possible, right!....


 The old add on alarms where slave systems is what hes thinking of Lee its not what we have here. They would run off the key fobs from the factory signal.


----------

